# Ford 801, diesel fuel in motor oil



## Randy Athens (Oct 19, 2020)

i have a power master 801 diesel. I seem to have a major problem with diesel fuel leaking into the motor oil. It was so bad it was forcing its way out of the dipstick hole. Oil on
stick is clear and thin so I’m sure it’s diesel. I don’t have much experience working on diesels or any suggestions as to where to start would be appreciated.

Ranjo


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Randy (Ranjo?? - I like it!), welcome to the forum. 

I think that you have two problems. See attached parts diagram.

Item #37, diesel fuel return line, has a leak. This return line is under the valve cover. A leak allows diesel to go down into the oil pan.

Item #47, standpipe, is broken off. This standpipe is inside the fuel tank and when broken off allows fuel to flow from tank back through the return line leak into the crankcase.

https://www.messicks.com/nh/113493?sectionId=97710&diagramId=8657C5C9-B8BF-E111-9FCE-005056875BD6


----------



## Randy Athens (Oct 19, 2020)

Thanks BigT, I’ll check it out and let you know what I find 

Ranjo


----------



## Randy Athens (Oct 19, 2020)

BigT said:


> Howdy Randy (Ranjo?? - I like it!), welcome to the forum.
> 
> I think that you have two problems. See attached parts diagram.
> 
> ...


Finally got to working on the tractor. Used a remote camera to verify the standpipe is intact in the fuel tank. Removed the tank and valve cover and do not see any issues with the return line. How do I check it for leaks if I can’t start it? The only thing I noticed was one cylinders return line connection was clearner than the other three. Would leaking fuel possible keep that area cleaner than the others?


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Could it be hydraulic fluid and not diesel? My International B414 had clear oil in the crankcase and I am replacing the hydraulic pump now. It is gear driven on the front of the engine. When the seal and pump are worn the hydraulic fluid gravity feeds to the crankcase. Not sure about the 801.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Doesn’t that engine have a RoosaMaster or Stanadyne injection pump.?? If yes, it’s possible that the front drive shaft seals (umbrella seals) went bad and pouring diesel fuel into the crank case..
It’s Very COMMON..


----------



## Randy Athens (Oct 19, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> Doesn’t that engine have a RoosaMaster or Stanadyne injection pump.?? If yes, it’s possible that the front drive shaft seals (umbrella seals) went bad and pouring diesel fuel into the crank case..
> It’s Very COMMON..


Stanadyne. Can I replace those or is it pretty technical?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It’s a Diy project..
P# 10453 & u need (2)


----------



## Randy Athens (Oct 19, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> Doesn’t that engine have a RoosaMaster or Stanadyne injection pump.?? If yes, it’s possible that the front drive shaft seals (umbrella seals) went bad and pouring diesel fuel into the crank case..
> It’s Very COMMON..


It’s a stanadyne


----------



## Randy Athens (Oct 19, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> It’s a Diy project..
> P# 10453 & u need (2)


Anything else I should order with those?


----------



## Randy Athens (Oct 19, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> It’s a Diy project..
> P# 10453 & u need (2)


Anything I should order?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The Teflon/steel line washers for the lines coming off the pump going to the injectors, 2 each..
Probably wouldn’t hurt to get a new mounting oring for the front..
And of course the umbrella seals for the drive shaft, (2)


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If u have a torque wrench, the line bolts torque to 25 ftlbs..


----------



## Randy Athens (Oct 19, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> If u have a torque wrench, the line bolts torque to 25 ftlbs..


So is there a site that would have a schematic of the pump for me to order from. This is all new to me. 
Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Randy, how about contacting me directly..
I have everything u need..
Just click on my screen name on the left.. go to my profile page.. that’ll get u to my contact info..


----------



## Randy Athens (Oct 19, 2020)

thepumpguysc said:


> Randy, how about contacting me directly..
> I have everything u need..
> Just click on my screen name on the left.. go to my profile page.. that’ll get u to my contact info..


Well, pulled the injector pump and the seals and o rings look fine. Replaced them and will put it back together.


----------

